# Generator Quieting?



## marrwyck (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi everyone.
This isn't exactly a problem, but more of an idea.

We have a Kipor 3000w genny which we will only use if necessary & with others permission if we are parked near other campers as we know how annoying a droning sound of a genny can be to others.

A 64db genny is equivalent to having a conversation or general office noise, mmm.
Never heard an office drone all day, never had a conversation so loud, lol.

*Now to the point:*
I have had the idea that to make my genny more quieter I could go to a motor cycle shop & buy a silencer. Tap & dye the exhaust on the genny, screw the silencer in & hey presto a quieter genny.
Has anyone ever done this & did it work?

I do have 40mm thick sound proofing material that I could always make a cover for the genny with. Just thought the silencer would be easier & less bulky.

Any thoughts or ideas would be appreciated


----------



## lenny (Jun 10, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea to me,Martin, no harm in trying this. I have a propex  blown air heating system and I think the exhaust from this is just as annoying as a genny, but I know you can buy an additional silencer for these units, so it must work


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jun 10, 2008)

You can buy a steel tube that looks like its spiral wound. I don't know the name of it but take off your exhaust flange and weld or braze it onto the flange and run it into a Honda step-thru exhaust

Where do you get one of those for free? Easy - order a Pizza and while you are struggling to find the money to pay for it, make sure that you pay in pennies..., send your S.O. outside to liberate it from the delivery bike


----------



## walkers (Jun 10, 2008)

marrwyck said:


> Hi everyone.
> I do have 40mm thick sound proofing material that I could always make a cover for the genny with. Just thought the silencer would be easier & less bulky.
> 
> Any thoughts or ideas would be appreciated


one thought about this will it not make the genny overheat as it will keep the heat in as well as it does the sound if not better


----------



## wildman (Jun 10, 2008)

creation of a baffle box could work but *make SURE THE ENGINE DOES NOT OVERHEAT.* Changing the exhaust will to some extent detune the engine by varying the back pressure.


----------



## marrwyck (Jun 10, 2008)

Thxs for your replies.

I understand that mariners use a thing called a Hospital Silencer to quieten down their engines. I also believe they are around £100 - £200.

So I will also look into this, but I believe that adding a motor cycle silencer will just reduce the noise not reduce power or cause overheating of the genny as all I would be doing is adding to the exhaust system.

If you listen to were say a Harley Davidson start without a silencer & then one with you'll notice a sound difference, not a performance difference.

Anyway if I find a reasonable solution I'll let you know


----------

